# I am stuck...



## katyak (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello, I am CPC-A with 1 year coding experience. I am looking for a job in Seattle area.
And now I am stuck, because I still do not have 2 year coding experience ( which is MUST have for coding) and I am overqualified to work with Medical Records ( they told me this couple times) I would be more than happy to do ANYTHING , because I am not looking for a coder salary . I just want to be involved. Thanks for your time reading my post.
Have a great week!  katya@eugk.com


----------



## espressoguy (Mar 9, 2012)

The last time I checked, Multicare in Tacoma had a Coder I position listed on their website.


----------



## ewinnacott (Mar 13, 2012)

Have you tried Franciscan? I used to work there as a coder with a CPC-A then I got the 1yr experience and got the CPC designation. I believe they might but not 100% sure they were going to implement a coding assistant or something like that for people who had the CPC-A's. Check monster, the job database here, and careerbuilder. Try Regence or Premera also I know they're always hiring claims people. Hope this helps


----------

